# Problems with ballast



## shedoc (Oct 26, 2010)

I just purchased a used 80 gallon tank with a canopy. The previous owner had it set up with a Coralife 4 x 65watt compact flourescent retrofit kit with a reflector and a ballast. I have found only half of the ballast works. Right now I have 2 65w 6700k lights and I plan on getting live plants in it. Im wondering what I should do about the other 2 lights. I cant find a replacement ballast but I have found a new 2 x 65w retrofit kit for about $130. Im wondering if there's something else I should consider.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

shedoc said:


> I just purchased a used 80 gallon tank with a canopy. The previous owner had it set up with a Coralife 4 x 65watt compact flourescent retrofit kit with a reflector and a ballast. I have found only half of the ballast works. Right now I have 2 65w 6700k lights and I plan on getting live plants in it. Im wondering what I should do about the other 2 lights. I cant find a replacement ballast but I have found a new 2 x 65w retrofit kit for about $130. Im wondering if there's something else I should consider.


If you have taken the fixture apart you shhould be able to remove the bad ballast. then check with local lighting supply houses or on line for a replacement.

my .02

edit: quick google for 2 65w ballasts:

REPLACEMENT UNASSEMBLED COMPACT FL BALLAST 2-65W, Hamilton Technology Corp. - SalesAquarium supplies&Aquarium lighting by Hamilton Technology


----------



## shedoc (Oct 26, 2010)

Im worried about the statements saying it should only be installed by a professional. Should I be?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

shedoc said:


> Im worried about the statements saying it should only be installed by a professional. Should I be?


Just connect it like the ones that are in there are connected. You'll be fine.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

shedoc said:


> Im worried about the statements saying it should only be installed by a professional. Should I be?


so pay yourself. then you're a professional.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

If you find an exact replacment, follow the wiring instructions, be sure to hook up the grounds, you should be fine. 

If not exact most ballasts have wiring diagrams on the ballast. 

You can always chat with the people that sold you the ballast also.

I think you will find it fairly easy to do.

One little trick is the tube end sockets have a push in connector. There is a little hole beside where the wire goes in. Push a paper clip, needle, pin, or whatever in that little hole and that will release the wire. then just push the wire from the new ballast in.

my .02


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

People who give info on these things say it should only done by a professional because they don't want you to sue them if things go wrong but they are usually expecting you to do it yourself.


----------



## shedoc (Oct 26, 2010)

I've seen a Coralife replacement ballast but I read somewhere it doesnt work on retrofit ballasts. I guess I should just take it apart and see what type it has inside. Ill look into that Hamilton that Beaslbob sent the link for. I assume I can use the same power cord and plugs for the new ballast. Is this true?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

shedoc said:


> I've seen a Coralife replacement ballast but I read somewhere it doesnt work on retrofit ballasts. I guess I should just take it apart and see what type it has inside. Ill look into that Hamilton that Beaslbob sent the link for. I assume I can use the same power cord and plugs for the new ballast. Is this true?


that's the attitude. Do a little work. It might be worth your effort.

Of course don't play with it plugged in. *old dude


----------

